

Are we aliens? - sah
http://www.badastronomy.com/bablog/2008/06/14/are-we-aliens/

======
dfranke
There doesn't seem to have been anything in this meteorite that the Miller-
Urey experiement didn't cook up over the space of a couple weeks. So while
it's interesting that these chemicals can form in space, I don't think it
tells us anything interesting about where life began. Starting from
nucleobases rather than from nitrogen and methane just isn't very much of a
head start.

------
metatronscube
My neighbor is...Im sure of it!

